# PlayOn Update Ver.2.59.345826 (Third-Party app)



## slowmoe (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wanted to make folks aware if they update their PlayOn to new version dated 6/20. First there are two ways you can do this. 1. Download & run updater or 2. Download complete new version. I went for option 1. Here are the release notes. *Note number 2 feature, yes I lost all plugins.*

Version 2.59.3458
Released 20 June 2009

Features and Changes

* Added Local Media Sharing (Beta), to play media files from the PC. Folders can be chosen in PlayOn Settings.
* New Plugin API. Existing plugins will not be compatible and will require modification.
* Improved error messages for certain Netflix videos.
* Fixed DLNA network error at end of all PS3 video playbacks.
* Additional core changes in preparation for Wii support.

Known Issues

* Local Media Sharing (Beta) currently supports limited audio and video codecs.
* iTunes M4A music files won't play correctly to Xbox 360.
* Amazon Video on Demand (Beta) temporarily unavailable.
* Netflix video sessions not properly closed in all cases, which may block PC browser access for up to 2 hours after starting a Netflix movie through PlayOn.
* Videos are missing in the total counts for CBS (100 maximum).
* YouTube subscriptions and playlists are limited to 50 videos.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just an FYI ..

PlayOn is a Media Server package from a third party. It is not a DIRECTV product.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Just upgraded today this is the version i got 2.59.3460.28


----------

